# Is This Delamination?



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

Pictures

Should I be concerned or is this just a buckle from careless manufacturing? Is this delamination? It is not soft to the touch and feels like the rest of the cap. Trailer is a 2006 25 RS-S.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I think your outback has a huge tape worm.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Eeek, that doesnt look good. Im no expert, could be delam. Is it still under warranty?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd get that looked at ASAP. Hopefully, you're still under warranty.

Oh...if you move your level from the middle of the trailer to either the far left/right, then you'll get a better reading. Having it in the center isn't the best..IMHO of course.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd get that looked at ASAP. Hopefully, you're still under warranty.
> 
> Oh...if you move your level from the middle of the trailer to either the far left/right, then you'll get a better reading. Having it in the center isn't the best..IMHO of course.


It is a 2006 so I doubt there is any warranty.

The levels work by measuring slope so it does not matter where it is placed on the front of the trailer, as the slope does not change.

The damage almost looks structural like the frame has been damaged but it is hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sure looks like delam to me.

It doesn't look like it is water caused though, probably the bad glue they had.

I would call the dealer and send those pics to Keystone.

If anything, I would push for them to put the diamond plate over top so it doesn't look so bad.

You could always keep it that way and advertise for them...
















Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

diamond plate's not a bad idea. Only problem is if it is delam due to bad glue it could surface someplace else on the front.

Mike


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

wow i agree with CamperAndy. looks almost like the frame is pushing up and something had to give. get it checked asap. good luck


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

We had similar looking from warping on our 2006 OB. It came that way new off the lot.
Our didn't look as bad. It was solid and probably came from un-even bending and attachment to the body.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine looked somewhat similar but it started with "bubbles" above the red line. I was fortunate that it was still under warranty at the time and the dealer ended up replacing the whole front cap. I guess the quick fix now is to put on the diamond plate and cover the ugliness. Have the dealer take pictures and send them to Keystone...maybe a "goodwill" fix...


----------



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

FlashG said:


> We had similar looking from warping on our 2006 OB. It came that way new off the lot.
> Our didn't look as bad. It was solid and probably came from un-even bending and attachment to the body.


This is what it looked like to me, but given all the delamination issues, I am trying to be sure. I am working on getting it looked at, as I bought it used out of state. It actually looks worse in the pictures, believe it or not I didn't even realize it was there untill later, I guess that's a newbie for you.

Thanks for all the helpfull responses. My first reaction was to put the diamond plate (which I want anyway), but I want Keystone to go on record saying that's an ok fix in case the problem shows up on the upper portion of the cap later. It is out of warranty, but given the large number of these with similar issues, I'm hoping for a little love, if not I'm handy enought to put the diamond plate myself I think.....

Really don't think it's a bent frame, but I will have the dealer look at that as well.


----------



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

According to Keystone, it doesn't matter if this is a manufacturing defect, since it's out of warrenty I'm stuck with it. Therefore it will be the first feature I show everyone when they look at my travel trailer. Call it a badge of dishonor.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its not delam, mostly delam starts showing small holes or bubbles, sometimes flaking. It appears that as the skin was wrapped in place it didn't bend well.

Did you buy it new in 06 and it just started showing or was it there from the start?

I don't think you're going to have any leak issues, unless things are loose underneath. Mostly it just looks rough.

If you want, put some diamond plate over front area and it will just look mean


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks a lot like mine when I had "adhesive failure" as they called it. It was delam because the glue gave up. Keystone replaced the front cap.


----------



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

http://s404.photobucket.com/albums/pp129/ckibbe/

Finally got around to adding diamond plate to cover up the delam. Check out the results. Took about 2 hours. I used .063 3003 bright finish aluminum diamond plate, 24" x 96". Had to move the marker light up a few inches. This completely covers the delamination. Just removed the trim on the sides, bottom and near the propane bottles. placed the aluminum and covered with the same trim screwing thru the whole mess. Added the trim strip on top. Siliconed everywhere, as well as putty tape on the back side of the trim. Total price bout $180, as I had to buy a whole 4 x 10 sheet of the diamond plate. I'll have to think of some other places to put it on the trailer now!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow that looks great. I'm thinking about doing the same thing but going up to the top edge of the propane cover. My cover has been rubbing on the outer wall and is making a mess of it. The diamond plate would solve my problem.
Great job







,
Brian


----------

